

Good listserv solution for 600-student med school - niels_olson

we're building a portal for our classmates at Tulane, tmedweb.tulane.edu, bringing together lots of resources that otherwise take a lot of clicking to get to, or implement our own services because the university never seems to get around  to them, and the community really is the school. It makes sense.<p>One place we're having some issues is a good, user-friendly listserv app so club officers can easily manage their lists, have ready access to help (via their classmates in the project) and students can browse the lists. I've always used mailman, but there's some concern it's not easy enough. I wouldn't be asking here if I hadn't looked at majordomo, phpmailer, notonebit, phplist, etc.<p>Is there a stack of two or three things that manage to get the job done? Anything on the near horizon that we in the IT hotbed of Louisiana haven't heard about?
======
olefoo
What are the pain points with mailman for you?

~~~
niels_olson
great question.

1) too complex for someone who should be studying medicine and maintaining
whatever their club is, healthcare for the homeless or whatever their club is.

2) central admin still has to make the lists.

3) high likelyhood someone will create a list and then the whole group will
forget about it, yet it is unclear in advance which lists will run year round
(like the student-run clinic has proven too) and which are essentially
recreated every year (like the student government and curriculum clubs do)

